# Creole Smoked Turkey



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2010)

I typically either brine or inject a brine when I smoke turkeys and they come out great.  But the same old turkey gets boring after awhile, so I kicked it up a notch and made an brine injection of Zataran's Creole Seasoning and water, no additional salt was needed. This turkey was for our work Christmas Party.

*Brine Injection*
1/2 Cup - Zataran's Creole Seasoning
4 cups - Cold water







Pumping all four cups of brine into the bird.





I let it set in the fridge for a couple hours and then onto the smoker it went.





I had an audience.  Isn't it cool......looks like he has sunglasses on.





While the turkey was smoking I was taking advantage of Nature's fridge while enjoying a decent day out.





Five hours later, the bird is done.  No sliced pic's, it was sliced at work.  But the flavor and moisture was one of the best turkeys I've smoked.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks excellent Larry.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 24, 2010)

YUMMY...


----------



## Smokey Lew (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice looking color on the turkey. Do you cover the bird with foil at a certain point to keep the skin form getting to dark?

Our Thanksgiving bird came out real nice but the skin was almost black by the time it was ready to come of the WSM. I brined and then spatchcocked a 14 pound bird. It was cooked at a higher temperature range of about 350 degrees. It only took a couple of hours before it was done.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 24, 2010)

Always wanted to try spatchcocked or split turkey but just never quite got a round toit. Now did you do him breastes up or down?

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice bird and I like the snowbank beer cooler.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Very nice looking color on the turkey. Do you cover the bird with foil at a certain point to keep the skin form getting to dark?
> 
> Our Thanksgiving bird came out real nice but the skin was almost black by the time it was ready to come of the WSM. I brined and then spatchcocked a 14 pound bird. It was cooked at a higher temperature range of about 350 degrees. It only took a couple of hours before it was done.



Nope, never foiled a turkey other than when I do pulled turkey.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 24, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Very nice looking color on the turkey. Do you cover the bird with foil at a certain point to keep the skin form getting to dark?
> 
> Our Thanksgiving bird came out real nice but the skin was almost black by the time it was ready to come of the WSM. I brined and then spatchcocked a 14 pound bird. It was cooked at a higher temperature range of about 350 degrees. It only took a couple of hours before it was done.



Hey Lew try doin em' at 225*. It takes right at 4 hours to do one and the skin is a shade or 2 darker than Larry's but they are fantastic! Even cold and reheated.  Ive done them at 350* on my weber kettle and they are good (& take about 2 hours) but way better at the lower temp cook. Merry Christmas to all you guys........and girls.  db

I should have added I was talkin about a 14lb. bird.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 24, 2010)

Larry temps?   200* ?


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking bird!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Larry temps?   200* ?


More int he 245-265* range typically.  This bird was done a little hotter.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 25, 2010)

Great looking bird Larry.


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 25, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nice bird and I like the snowbank beer cooler.



Double ditto what Griff said and then some.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 25, 2010)

Ya my birds come out darker as well.  What's your secret Larry?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Ya my birds come out darker as well.  What's your secret Larry?



Give me details on how you are cooking your birds and what you are putting on the skin.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 26, 2010)

Smoking.  Nothing on the skin at all.  Just tossed the bastard in there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Smoking.  Nothing on the skin at all.  Just tossed the bastard in there.



Temps?  Wood? Water or sand in the pan?


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 26, 2010)

320'F
Lump charcoal
No spicing
Wood 1 = Cherry @ 0
Wood 2 = Pecan @ 30
Wood 3 = Cherry @ 60
Wood 4 = Cherry @ 90
Goal = thigh temperature 170, breast 165
Sand in the pan, man.  
3.5 hours done.  
Score 18/20
Skin was dry, but I'm not a big fan of turkey skin, all jokes aside.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> 320'F
> Lump charcoal
> No spicing
> Wood 1 = Cherry @ 0
> ...



Why are you adding wood in intervals?  Place the wood around in spots before you light the smoker.  This gives the wood time to heat up and burn, versus smolder.  I doubt this is the cause of it being so dark, but is the only thing I can think of.  How does the turkey taste?  The wood 'could' not be seasoned all the way and creating soot.  Is it bitter at all on the skin?  Since you don't eat the skin, on the next turkey, rub your finger across it and taste it.  If it's bitter, your wood is green and or it's not burning properly.  How is your top vent set?


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 26, 2010)

Because I can't have that much soaked wood chips on a fire.  Soaked woods only smolder.  

The turkey was great.  Just black.  The skin was fine, but just dark.  There was nothing wrong with the bird.  It was just dark.  I was asking you about the colour of your bird.  Did you use any wood?  

Top vent is always open.  Bottom three were open as well, to get the high temp.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Because I can't have that much soaked wood chips on a fire.  Soaked woods only smolder.
> 
> The turkey was great.  Just black.  The skin was fine, but just dark.  There was nothing wrong with the bird.  It was just dark.  I was asking you about the colour of your bird.  Did you use any wood?
> 
> Top vent is always open.  Bottom three were open as well, to get the high temp.



Bingo, STOP soaking your wood and switch to dry chunks.  That will make a big difference.  Wet wood smolders, dry wood burns.  Smoldering wood is bad, burning wood is good and burns clean.


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 26, 2010)

OK, will give that a whirl.  Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I aint good at reading spread sheets but think I seen the word Cheery wood on there. If so knock it off. That will make your stuff blacker than a black cat eating likkorish in a locked up coal car on a moonless night at midnight.  Lord gave us that stuff for making furniture and eating cheeries etc. Also great advice from Mr. Bucket Head. Save the soaking routine for gasser fodder. 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, that is a awesome lookin bird Larry!!! Good job man!!!

Sapo


----------



## BONE HEADS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking turkey Larrry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I aint good at reading spread sheets but think I seen the word Cheery wood on there. If so knock it off. That will make your stuff blacker than a black cat eating likkorish in a locked up coal car on a moonless night at midnight.



Cherry wood will not make your food black unless it's not burning properly, same with anyother wood.  You can smolder white oak and it will make your food black.........


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Cheery do not need any smoldering excuse to turn stuff black. Got in a big brawl er I mean disccusion on this very topic one time maybe at the Widder Basso's place. Think the jist of the conclusion is if you want to use a little in a big offset it dont hurt too much...but when you start doing the direct to semi direct routine with charcoal and chunks with or without the optional water pan it will give problems. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 28, 2010)

I used chips, soaked, with a water pan with ceramic in it.  I won't be using water in the water pan.  Too much hassle.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Cheery do not need any smoldering excuse to turn stuff black. Got in a big brawl er I mean disccusion on this very topic one time maybe at the Widder Basso's place. Think the jist of the conclusion is if you want to use a little in a big offset it dont hurt too much...but when you start doing the direct to semi direct routine with charcoal and chunks with or without the optional water pan it will give problems.
> 
> bigwheel



Jeff, Jeff, Jeffy..........now you're talking out yo Fout Wurth poop shooter....offset, grill, or smoker makes no difference if used properly.

Here are several examples of cooking with cherry wood as well as the present cook;

*Example #1*
*Example #2*
*Example #3*
*Example #4*
*Example #5*

You sure you ain't talking about that Texas shit, I mean Mesquite??  Or maybe you tried cedar or pine with bad results!!!   Maybe the Warden should pick your wood chunks for you......


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I could show you my brisket and rib example if I had been hard up enough to take a pic of it. You coulda made a white mark on it with a piece of charcoal. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I could show you my brisket and rib example if I had been hard up enough to take a pic of it. You coulda made a white mark on it with a piece of charcoal.
> 
> bigwheel



Well...........I hate to say it but that's the difference in the 'Cooker' not the wood.  Did you use lighter fluid to baste it too??
The Warden better start monitoring your cooks or your likely to kill someone.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 29, 2010)

The Bird looks perfect Larry, Tip, try Slap Ya Mama instead of Zat's. It has less salt so you can use more of it, you'll get a extra flavor zing/kick from SYM's other ingredients.

I stopped using Zat's & Tony's about a year ago, I'll never go back either.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> The Bird looks perfect Larry, Tip, try Slap Ya Mama instead of Zat's. It has less salt so you can use more of it, you'll get a extra flavor zing/kick from SYM's other ingredients.
> 
> I stopped using Zat's & Tony's about a year ago, I'll never go back either.



In this particular usage, I wanted he extra salt since I was brining.   I don't have Slap Yo Momma around here......but if you decide to hook a brotha up, my address is on the Wolfe Rub Bottles.........


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2010)

Aint been no lighter fluid on my premises in years. Now back to the Cheery wood debate. I think you answered the question near the start of the thread when you said Cheery would turn stuff black if allowed to smolder. Well I think when a person fires it up and locks up some in a limited air intake environment as is commonly done on the upper end water smokers it will be ghuaranteed to smolder and turn stuff black. Other woods can over smoke the meat but it takes Cheery to turn it black. Oak is the only safe bet in such scenarios. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Aint been no lighter fluid on my premises in years. Now back to the Cheery wood debate. I think you answered the question near the start of the thread when you said Cheery would turn stuff black if allowed to smolder. Well I think when a person fires it up and locks up some in a limited air intake environment as is commonly done on the upper end water smokers it will be ghuaranteed to smolder and turn stuff black. Other woods can over smoke the meat but it takes Cheery to turn it black. Oak is the only safe bet in such scenarios.
> 
> bigwheel



Untrue on many levels.......a proper "Pitmaster" (sorry Puff) would understand the difference in burning vs. smoldering wood.  If you smolder a marshmellow, it will turn your food black..  Come to reality BW.....


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok now all you need to do to put this puppy to sleep is to make a convincing case that a tightly air regulated pit dont put any wood into a smolder if there happens to be some in there of course. A smoldering fire is what makes possible the long cook times without refueling which all the yups brag about. Simple huh? 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok now all you need to do to put this puppy to sleep is to make a convincing case that a tightly air regulated pit dont put any wood into a smolder if there happens to be some in there of course. A smoldering fire is what makes possible the long cook times without refueling which all the yups brag about. Simple huh?
> 
> bigwheel



I thought I put the puppy to be with my examples???  All of those cooks were done with  cheery wood boy!!!

I think I have solved the problem, Rich is using Canadian cheery wood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok girls, let it go.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Ok girls, let it go.



Go puff on a White Owl......speaking of Puffing......I just talked to that Baker and have come to a realization I like Nick more than Puff......actually, I don't like Puff at all...he called me crippled and I just don't go for that shit.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it would seem exceedingly hard for anybody not to love Nick. I mean have you seen his breastes? Now I keep hearing about this Puff person but don't seem to have bonded with him for some reason. Is that a real person or maybe somebody's imaginary friend..nemesis? Swinging rapidly back to the point at hand, my Dear Old Daddy had a multitude of favorite old sayings..adages..witticisms or whutever they be called. One of his favorites was...Never judge an Injun till you have walked in his moccasins for five miles. Meaning that a person who has never endured being non walkable for a lengthy time frame doesn't have much of a clue of what you and others in a similar condition go through each day. Do not blame you at all for getting hot around the collar toward them who gouge your eye and such things. If Puff was insensitive forgive him and go on with your life. It works much mo betta thataway. I read that in a Book somewhere (paraphrasing of course Love ya bro. Thanks for your Service to the Country. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 2, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well it would seem exceedingly hard for anybody not to love Nick. I mean have you seen his breastes? Now I keep hearing about this Puff person but don't seem to have bonded with him for some reason. Is that a real person or maybe somebody's imaginary friend..nemesis? Swinging rapidly back to the point at hand, my Dear Old Daddy had a multitude of favorite old sayings..adages..witticisms or whutever they be called. One of his favorites was...Never judge an Injun till you have walked in his moccasins for five miles. Meaning that a person who has never endured being non walkable for a lengthy time frame doesn't have much of a clue of what you and others in a similar condition go through each day. Do not blame you at all for getting hot around the collar toward them who gouge your eye and such things. If Puff was insensitive forgive him and go on with your life. It works much mo betta thataway. I read that in a Book somewhere (paraphrasing of course Love ya bro. Thanks for your Service to the Country.
> 
> bigwheel



Jeff, I think that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me..... Love ya too Bro!


----------

